# experinced scottish climber seeking job in l.a or san diego for good



## scottish clan (Nov 27, 2005)

Martyn Grant
30 Denwell rd insch, aberdeenshire
scotland, u .k
p.o box- ab52 6lh
tel: 01144 1464 820017
[email protected]


I am moving to california in December 2005 and am seeking employment in the tree surgery field. I have been climbing for six years and am a fast and safe worker. I want to emphasize that I have the ability to take down all types of trees safely and quickly. I will be permanently residing in california As a result, I am looking forward to finding work in arboroculture. I am competent that I have a lot to offer your company in different spectrum's. Reason being is that I am a highly skilled climber and a dedicated worker. In addition, have many years prior experience in the field doing various functions. If looking for a climber ,groundsman ,arborist, well then I am the ideal candidate. I can be contacted via E-mail at [email protected] . I am looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you for your time. 

Best Regards, Martyn J. Grant



Qualifications:



All -nptc certificates ( national certificate in safe tree felling,climbing, ariel rescue,chainsaw use,and safe chipper operations, cable and bracing, removals, lowering, ). Recently gained first aid certificate. Attained a college degree in arboroculture. Arboroculture degree possessed all aspects of tree climbing and landscaping.

Work Experience:

Current Employer:

Mark Reim 'Bonnie Tree' 

Address:
12 Church Street, Insch, Aberdeenshire ,Scotland

Telephone number :
01144 1464 821098

Duties Include:
tree felling, tree climbing, hedge trimming, tree planting, daily chainsaw use,chainsaw maintiance .chipper use, stump grinder use, dead wooding,crown raising, crown reductions, dismantling. 



David Eastwood
old farm yard Rhine ,Scotland

Duties Include:
fencing,all aspects of tree care, most of the work involved large dangerous tree removals,chipper use daily forestry clearing ,snedding, felling etc...

In addition I was self employed simulatnously doing contract work in Norway. The work included large take downs. 



Cyprus Tree Care
Nicosia ,Cyprus (island beside Greece )

Duties Include:

Working for 6 months. Active in forestry clearing contract, large tree take downs,large machinery use, and chainsaw use.



The Care of Trees(Alpine trees)
201 Harvard Avenue,Stamford ,Connicticut USA

One year training and working program. Daily tree climbing and felling, large machinery use, chipper use, scientific research. Pesticide training, cherry picker training, dismantling and pruning all sizes and types of trees. First aid training, tree planting, health and safety, stump grinding, planting, diagnosis of diseases, fungi's, and pests.



Above is a fundamental overview of my work history in arboroculture. If have any questions, I would like hearing from you. For my situation at hand E-mail is the ideal way for communicating. Also Mark can be contacted for extensive back round of my work in the tree care industry. As mark is my most current employer.

Wanted to inform the company I have been self-employed, basically what that means is I am capable of accomplishing a lot of work in a single day and am confident that I can earn a lot of money for the company . Please consider this application as I am relocating to california very soon ..on the 10th of december to be exact and i am looking for interviews to go to as soon as i get there ...

Thank you for taking time to review my resume , as it is greatly appreciated.
if you want to call me ..we are 8 hrs ahead over hear and i am usually in around 5 pm my time so anytime after am yuor time ...thank you 





Sincerely,

Martyn J. Grant



MARTYN GRANT


----------

